# WinZip macht Windows 2000 unsicher



## Newsfeed (30 September 2008)

Die Versionen WinZip 11.0, 11.1 und 11.2 enthalten eine verwundbare Version von Microsofts Grafikbibliothek gdiplus.dll. Der Fehler kann beim Anschauen präparierter Bilder dazu führen, dass der Rechner infiziert wird.

Weiterlesen...


----------

